# Convertir compte français en américain



## Disia (16 Août 2012)

Salut,

J'aimerais convertir mon compte actuel, lié au store français, en compte américain.

Cette conversion est-elle disponible ou faut-il obligatoirement créer un nouveau compte ? Dans ce cas, quid des achats réalisés jusque là ?

Malgré plusieurs tentatives de recherche, je n'ai rien trouvé de clair.

Merci.


----------



## woulf (16 Août 2012)

Si ma mémoire est bonne, en 2006, j'ai passé mon compte itunes de français vers le Canada quand j'ai déménagé.
J'ai rentré mon adresse au Canada et les renseignements de ma Visa canadienne (je pense que c'est ça qui fait la différence, à vérifier).
Et je n'avais rien perdu sauf peut être des apps non disponibles sur le store de destination, mais bon en 2006, des apps, y'en avait pas


----------

